# Tracking Device for Alzheimers sufferer



## Christy (30 Jun 2010)

Hi

My mother was recently diagnosed with Alzheimers and it seems to be fairly aggressive.  She still wants to be able to go down to the shops and mass etc but my father is concerned that she might get confused and not be able to get home.  Is there any type of tracking device that we could use to be able to see where my mother is.  I heard about a company tracking their sales reps using mobile phones, but I am not sure if that is actually possible.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Christy


----------



## Scotsgirl (30 Jun 2010)

Sorry to hear about your mother Christy.  When my friends mother developed Alzheimers she would seem fine at times and would head off into town on the bus etc, but several times she couldn't remember what bus to get home or where to get off and she got lost and very distressed.  I would be concerned that this could happen to your mother and would a tracking device pinpoint her exact location? 

She probably wants to keep her independence for as long as possible, but it may be best if somebody accompanies her.  How about just even giving her a lift to whereever she wants to go and collect her later?  At least then she can attend an event on her own for a while at least.


----------



## DoctorEvil (30 Jun 2010)

Christy said:


> I heard about a company tracking their sales reps using mobile phones, but I am not sure if that is actually possible.
> Christy



There is a free google product that works with mobile phones.
Google Latitude shows location of your google contacts on Google maps.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Latitude

I think it works by both GPS or using the mobile masts to triangulate a position.


----------



## aristotle (30 Jun 2010)

Yeah it uses mobile masts to triangulate so it can show your location quite accurately in cities for some reason (within a street or two) but it can be a few kilometres out when in the country side.


----------



## Leo (30 Jun 2010)

aristotle said:


> ...it can show your location quite accurately in cities for some reason (within a street or two) but it can be a few kilometres out when in the country side.


 
Reason is rural masts and cell sites cover a wider area. In an urban situation your phone will be communicating with more masts, and be physically closer to them, hence the improved triagulation.


----------



## z104 (30 Jun 2010)

Sorry to hear this. I was in a similiar situation.

I would advise you to get all your ducks in a row right now with regards to getting power of atorney for your mum. If your father is pushing on in years then you should discuss with him and whether you should be given the authority to act for him also.

Do not leave this another week. It will creep up on you quicker than you think. Also, Have a family meeting and get everybody to agree to a plan of action. Your mum will need nursing home care eventually and probably much sooner than you think. You will need to find out about subvention/fair deal e.t.c . If you do not sort out power of atorney quickly you may need to make your mum a ward of court.

I know this is off topic; while the tracking device is a good idea it's not fully facing up to the reality that will be coming before you. PM me if you want any information.


----------



## csirl (30 Jun 2010)

I'd advise getting a tracking device if at all possible. 

Years ago I had an elderly relative with alzheimers. Would sometimes go missing for 3-4 days at a time when he had memory blackouts while out and about. Very distressing for sufferer and relatives. Also time consuming for the Gardai, who try to find the person when they are reported missing - this relative sometimes never made it home and was found by Gardai in a confused state miles from home.


----------



## Vanilla (30 Jun 2010)

An enduring power of attorney is the one you might want to look into.


----------



## Threadser (30 Jun 2010)

Niallers said:


> I know this is off topic; while the tracking device is a good idea it's not fully facing up to the reality that will be coming before you.



My mother also has dementia and I agree totally with the above quote. A tracking devise may be useful in the short term but realistically your mother will need 24 hour care and supervision probably more sooner than you realise. Obviously you will try to keep her at home as long as possible but you do need to accept the fact that she will probably need residential care before too long, so investigate your options under the Fair Deal scheme and be prepared when the time comes.


----------



## Christy (5 Jul 2010)

Hi All

Thanks for the support and advise.

We have a Power of Attorney in place which I agree is vital.

The tracking device is just one part that my father asked me to investigate, all the other issues like care etc are being followed up by other siblings.

If anyone else knows of or has experience of tracking devices it would be great.

Thanks again

Christy


----------



## Complainer (5 Jul 2010)

Here's some possible products;

http://www.assistireland.ie/eng/Pro...Devices/Personal_GPS_Mini_Mobile_Tracker.html
http://www.assistireland.ie/eng/Pro...s/Monitoring_Devices/Tunstall_MobilAlarm.html


But I wouldn't go down this road without consulting with the experts. Talk to an occupational therapist who specialises in this area, or some of the relevant medical teams. I'd be worried that these solutions are not foolproof - what if the wearer removes the device, or it loses power etc. 

I really think that regretablly, she may have lost her independence already, and it may not be safe to let her out unaccompanied.


----------



## shootingstar (5 Jul 2010)

Christy i can put u in touch with someone who has one first hand PM me if u want the details. i have seen it work too...


----------



## Complainer (14 Oct 2011)

Here's a new product in this market - seems to be getting a lot of attention;

[broken link removed]

[Hate the 'autoplay' of audio clip on that swish website - very intrusive]

The Alzheimer's Society of Ireland have a produced a helpful 'decision tree' to help families work through the ethical issues involved in using these devices. I can't find it on their website, but I'm sure they will make it available on request.


----------

